
After flying in space twice, Microsoft billionaire follows his passion - jkuria
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/flying-space-twice-microsoft-billionaire-charles-simonyi-follows-passion-whiteboards/
======
cbanek
> The 71-year-old Microsoft veteran confessed his love of whiteboards on
> Wednesday evening during a Hacker News Seattle Meetup.

Sounds like a great meetup!

